# Wtb Pre-war Schwinn Straight Bar Frame Mens



## GDH (May 19, 2016)

Looking for a solid pre-war men's Schwinn frame for a Klunker build. 
Original paint preferred, heavy patina perfectly fine, the frame will not be altered for this build. 
Not looking to break the bank, but I WOULD pay more for a (rare) XL sized frame.  Otherwise, standard size model B or C (18") would be fine.
I'm in Santa Cruz CA.
Thank you!


----------



## bricycle (May 19, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-straightbar.89870/unread


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2016)

There are 2 pre war straight bar frames by Schwinn.
B-model is the moto-bike type with a slightly bigger opening.
C-model is straighter on top, then curves; smaller between the bars.
1st up 1938 B-model:



 
next C-model both are 36s


 

 
I don't have anything for sale at this time; just wanted you to see options available.
the B-model only has a couple years with a Straight down tube.
C-model frames are straight down tubes...IIRC


----------



## GDH (May 19, 2016)

Thank you for the info!  Yes, a B or C would be adequate, I didn't specify because I'm not that picky.  
The main criteria is pre-war, as I have three post war early 50s (Phantom and 2 Spitfires) already.
And thank you for the welcome!


----------



## GDH (May 19, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-straightbar.89870/unread



Thanks island schwinn, I saw that one and it would be perfect - just don't want to drop $600 when I don't need anything beyond the frame.


----------



## azbug-i (May 19, 2016)

My friend is selling a 38 schwinn motorbike 
@Neanderthal77 is his name on here


----------



## CrazyDave (May 19, 2016)

how bout a whole bike for $160?
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/5587266754.html


----------



## GDH (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks to you guys, I was able to find a couple of local frames!
I'm still looking for pre war Schwinn frames though, so feel free to respond if you have something. Thank you!


----------

